# how to prevent water gain?



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

When I am in bulking phase, I gain too much water. I know I should keep my salt intake at minimum but is there any other way that prevents water gains?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Do you mean well on AAS use? or just normal water bloat?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Paul Govier
> 
> *Do you mean well on AAS use? or just normal water bloat? *


I don't know what AAs means. I meant normal water bloat!


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

AAS is steriods mate..


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by Mr T
> 
> *AAS is steriods mate.. *


but it is strange because once a pro bodybuilder looked at my chest and asked if I use any drugs? When I said no he said that then my body retains too much water. Several other people told me that too, looking at my chest.

What can be the reason of this?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

I've read so many different things in this web site and other magazines about gaining muscles or mass; from exercise, nutrition, physical makeup, etc... but the bottom line is this.

For a person like me, an asian male who struggles to gain pure mass/ muscle, what is the actual strategy for this?

Some say not to train to failure all the time but also lifting as much weight as you can with longer rest period between sets in order to gain the most muscle. Through proper nutrition, I am able to gain 10 lbs of pure muscle in the last year and a half, which isn't bad. But would like to gain 10 more pounds quickly but through good sound diet and exercise.

My regimen is 4 days a week;

chest, bi's, serratus

back, tri's,

legs, abs

shoulder, traps

and repeat this everyweek and with different exercises for all, using combination of barbells and dumbells.

My sets are usually high on my first exercise for the given body part, ie 6 sets for bench and 6 sets for biceps followed by 3 sets and another 3 sets as a "burn out" (usualy very light). My first set for example for chest, i will start with 10, 8, 6, 4, 8, 10 going very heavy with a spotter on both the 6 and 4 reps and this is the same for the biceps. i then go to incline bench followed by a fly exercise. I repeat this for the other body part too during their given days.

Is this too much? just right? I enjoy my exercise time but I'm just a bit confused about going to failure, i thought that to gain mass for those who are ectomorph; you eat a lot of good food, exercise heavy, cut back on cardio and get lots of rest. I also supplement with prolab isolate protein and glutamine, no creatine.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

The best way to stop water bloat is do drink lots of bottled water and have a clean diet that is very low in sodium.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by Raven
> 
> *The best way to stop water bloat is do drink lots of bottled water*


Why bottled water Raven?

Being a cheap student, I tend to stick with plain old tap water!

Does it make any difference?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Tap water is very high in sodium, the best is evian water which is only 5mg of sodium per litre.

It's not essential really unless you're cutting for a contest


----------



## the jock (Jun 18, 2003)

try using a little aqua ban that may help.


----------

